# 2006 Audi A3 2.0T FSI - Crank, start, die



## RegulatorFix (Mar 12, 2013)

Happened a few times. Disconnecting battery for an hour normally fixed it.
Not anymore.

What is CAUSING the intermittent issue?
If immobilizer is kicking in: why (what part is 'malfunctioning')? 

Don't have VAGcom at the car (car is at son's place 3 hours away)? 
Any tips what to try?


----------



## DruzeTito (Apr 2, 2003)

-Does it die when it's only hot/warmed up or when cold or doesn't matter?
-Does it die right away or does it take longer to stall out?
-Does it stall out while driving or while idling or no difference?
-Do you know for a fact it's the immobilizer or are you guessing?


----------

